# The Goldbergs | Season 2 Thread



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Glad to have this show back. Great cameo by David Spade who must be buddies with Pops from the Just Shoot Me days.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Loved David Spade's comments about what police had to do if they lied about being wired.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Fantastic start to the season. Can't wait for more.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I loved the pornographic memory line, but then I heard it about 100 times on commercials before the show.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

Spade is one of those guys that I keep telling myself I hate, but he cracks me up, all the time.


----------



## Nickljo (Sep 15, 2013)

efilippi said:


> Spade is one of those guys that I keep telling myself I hate, but he cracks me up, all the time.


I definitely agree with this. Every time I see him on something and I groan and say oh no not David Spade and then I just can't help myself from cracking up.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I disagree about Spade. I can't stand him and I'm usually right, he generally is less than funny. This time though, there was just enough of him that he couldn't over act his smug a-hole routine which he does with EVERY part. It was just enough where he was funny here. 

Great start to the season, and I'm glad the show didn't lose it's luster from last year. I hope the time slot solidifies the show so it's not on the fringe of being cancelled like last season. 

I always love how Goldberg brings the show back to the REAL film he took as a kid. Loved seeing the REAL mixed type and phony DL. 

And Jeff Garlin always cracks me up


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 2, 2009)

Wendi McLendon-Covey (Mom/Beverly) was in 14 episodes of Rules of Engagement with David Spade who was part of the core cast.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I love that every time the mom decides to do something you think "uh oh, what's she going to do now?!" And you're already embarassed for the kids before she even does it


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Still lovin the show!

Loved how she was watching Adam sleep and when he busted her she slowly walked out and all you saw was her silhouette and you hear her say "gooood night" in a deep stalker like tone of voice.  

I crack up every time mom blurts out one of her cuss words. Seems they squeeze one per episode. LOL!


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

I can't even look at Beverly without cracking up. Barry running away either. 
I'm so glad it seems to be just as good as season one.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I've grown to really like David Spade, so it was cool seeing him in the episode. I was hoping to see some interaction with McLendon-Covey. But it was cool that he had a scene with Segal, with whom he worked on 'Just Shoot Me'. 

Fun episode, as usual.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

oscarfish said:


> Wendi McLendon-Covey (Mom/Beverly) was in 14 episodes of Rules of Engagement with David Spade who was part of the core cast.


I did not know that, Thanks. Another Spade link...


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

The bit on Rules of Engagement was pretty hilarious. She played this rather gross woman and they (she and Spade's character) were married for part of it, but he couldn't stand her. Very complicated.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

sharkster said:


> The bit on Rules of Engagement was pretty hilarious. She played this rather gross woman and they (she and Spade's character) were married for part of it, but he couldn't stand her. Very complicated.


And she had lots of cats. Lots...


----------



## RickyL (Sep 13, 2004)

sharkster said:


> The bit on Rules of Engagement was pretty hilarious. She played this rather gross woman and they (she and Spade's character) were married for part of it, but he couldn't stand her. Very complicated.


and couldn't say no to her.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Anyone else getting weird audio on several episodes this season? Not sure how to describe it - almost like what people sound like when you are in the shower and the water is running directly over both of your ears. Sometimes it lasts the entire episode, other times the audio is like that at times but normal at times in the same episode.

I don't hear this on other ABC shows.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

mrizzo80 said:


> Anyone else getting weird audio on several episodes this season? Not sure how to describe it - almost like what people sound like when you are in the shower and the water is running directly over both of your ears. Sometimes it lasts the entire episode, other times the audio is like that at times but normal at times in the same episode.
> 
> I don't hear this on other ABC shows.


Is your problem only occurring on shows that have the AD water mark on the lower left corner for your screen? The AD stands for Audio description and it's the insertion of audio-narrated descriptions of a television program's key visual elements into the program's dialogue. Maybe something is messed up with those shows.

ABC adds these audio-narrated descriptions which is accessed though the Secondary Audio Programming (SAP) System. So maybe check your SAP setting.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

worachj said:


> Is your problem only occurring on shows that have the AD water mark on the lower left corner for your screen? The AD stands for Audio description and its the insertion of audio-narrated descriptions of a television program's key visual elements into the program's dialogue. Maybe something is messed up with those shows.
> 
> ABC adds these audio-narrated descriptions which is accessed though the Secondary Audio Programming (SAP) System. So maybe check your SAP setting.


I'll check for this next week, thanks.

The Goldberg's (season 2) is the only show I've ever noticed this on. I've seen every episode of black-ish and the first 2 episodes of this season's Modern Family and didn't notice it on those shows.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I really enjoyed the most recent episode. I loved the shot of Adam playing Lode Runner on the Apple II Plus. That was my absolute favorite game when I was a kid.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

My whole family, including the kids, loves the show. I started watching it for the 80s references and jokes, but it's really a solid, funny show that goes way beyond that.


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

Upcoming episode.










http://www.people.com/article/charl...m_campaign=zergnet_347347&xid=partner_zergnet


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

:up:


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Just watched the New Kids episode.....this show is still so freakin' funny


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I liked the side-by-side of the two dance routines.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

"Poopy!"


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

I laughed when this one time the dad was the one cussing up a storm. Done while he was walking through the dump.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

pdhenry said:


> I liked the side-by-side of the two dance routines.


I have as much fun watching the real footage at the end of the show as I do watching the show itself. That's become one of my favorite parts.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

Jstkiddn said:


> I have as much fun watching the real footage at the end of the show as I do watching the show itself. That's become one of my favorite parts.


I always look forward to seeing the actual video footage at the ends. This one was especialy great as they showed us the side by side of the music videos :up:


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Generic said:


> Upcoming episode.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG, they have FBDO almost perfectly.....


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I love you Babby!


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

You have witch's fingers.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Pretty decent episode this week. Once again Bev doesn't disappoint in her latest bleeped out moment. "F*** me sideways." 

LOL!


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

So I hear that was Jeff Garlin's real son playing mini Murray in the last episode which makes it even funnier.

Loved the mini Bev and mini Murrays


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Oh no way! I was wondering how difficult it was for them to find a kid that looked and acted just like Jeff!


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

This has become one of my favorite sitcoms! Love all the 80's references. The casting is great!


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Reminder!

Tonight is the *Ferris Bueller* tribute episode with an appearance by someone who was in the movie and we all know from another series that just wrapped up last week.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Spoiler



More than one someone


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Alfer said:


> Reminder! Tonight is the Ferris Bueller tribute episode with an appearance by someone who was in the movie and we all know from another series that just wrapped up last week.





Spoiler



Wonder if they will drop a piano on him.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Does it work to put an image in a spoiler?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

That was a _great_ 1/2 hour of television!


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

DUDE_NJX said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> More than one someone


Was there suppose to be someone (from FBDO) in it besides Charlie Sheen?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Ben Stein was in an ad which suggested he would have a cameo in the episode.


----------



## milo99 (Oct 14, 2002)

That was a pretty cool episode! i was waiting for them to show real footage of Barry singing during the homecoming float parade though, kinda disappointed that that part wasn't based on a true event  (at least a videotaped one).


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I got a kick out of the show featuring the troughs at Veterans Stadium.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I just listed to the podcast hosted by the actor that plays the father of this TV show, Jeff Garlin, called "By The Way". In the episode I listened to, he was talking to a comedian named Bill Burr. It has to be one of the funniest things I have ever listened to, though it is filled with foul language, so be warned. It was episode 33 from January 16th if you are interested.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

Balls



One of our favorite shows - so much 80s that hits home!


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Stage Fright!!!!!


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Another solid and funny episode this week. Another classic Bev potty mouth moment as usual... "The ***K Murray!?".


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

Not sure this show could be any funnier - so many 80s moments perfectly captured, the "nuclear bomb" Photo was soooo good (and loved the real one at the end!)


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Always a good time with this series.

I like trying to figure out which part will be shown in the end as the real basis for the episode.

I didn't think the picture represented in the episode was real, but man what a great laugh when it was revealed to be true.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

The picture with Barkley at the end was great as well.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I'm continually amazed how well documented (ie, photographed & videoed) his real life was.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

astrohip said:


> I'm continually amazed how well documented (ie, photographed & videoed) his real life was.


It's really got to suck for his brother that was changed into his sister for the show.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Azlen said:


> It's really got to suck for his brother that was changed into his sister for the show.


Does he have two brothers? I always thought it was just him and Barry and Erica was completely fictional.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

ClutchBrake said:


> Does he have two brothers? I always thought it was just him and Barry and Erica was completely fictional.


They've shown the Barry brother a few times in the home videos. IIRC in the pilot they showed the whole family including the brother who was made a sister for the show. His brother's name is Eric.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/abcs-goldbergs-five-things-know-599356

Goldberg didn't have a sister and instead opted to turn his older brother, Eric, into Erica -- as played by Hayley Orrantia. "Adding a daughter into the mix would open up the whole world and bring us different kinds of stories," the writer/executive producer said, acknowledging that his brother wasn't wild about having been made fun of as a kid for being the "girl" of the family. The showrunner also noted that his family loves the show and that each week Goldberg's own personal footage will be featured during the end tag. "My mom is the most excited -- this just validated everything she ever did," he said to laughs. Worth noting: Goldberg digitized more than 100 home video tapes to help sell the series to ABC.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I have one question for the 'kids of the 80's'. I grew up in the 60's so it was obviously different, but, were kids then aware of the value of baseball cards? We used to stick them on our bicycle wheels to make noise. And we never put them in albums. Did kids in the 80's really do this?

Still, another great episode. Loved the picture at the end.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Adam Goldberg's real Mom has donated many of her sweaters for Wendi McLendon-Covey to wear on the show.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

midas said:


> I have one question for the 'kids of the 80's'. I grew up in the 60's so it was obviously different, but, were kids then aware of the value of baseball cards? We used to stick them on our bicycle wheels to make noise. And we never put them in albums. Did kids in the 80's really do this?
> 
> Still, another great episode. Loved the picture at the end.


Collected them and knew that *some* *might* be valuable *someday*. But yeah, mostly just put them in the spokes and used them in games


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Yes, kids in the 80's knew the value of cards, because there were magazines devoted to it. Really the 80's and 90's was the height of the value of cards, as late 90's early 00's was when it became saturated and the market bottomed out.

I remember going to card stores back in the day!


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

In the 60's we bought our cards at the dime store. A place that only sold cards would have gone out of business in a month. And there was no such thing as buying a full set. I do have a memory of buying a full box once. No idea where I got the money.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

midas said:


> In the 60's we bought our cards at the dime store. A place that only sold cards would have gone out of business in a month. And there was no such thing as buying a full set. I do have a memory of buying a full box once. No idea where I got the money.


Wow, you musta been RICH!! We just used our parent's old playing cards, with clothespins to hold them in the spokes.


----------



## d-dub (Mar 8, 2005)

midas said:


> In the 60's we bought our cards at the dime store. A place that only sold cards would have gone out of business in a month. And there was no such thing as buying a full set. I do have a memory of buying a full box once. No idea where I got the money.


I bought tons of baseball cards in the 60s and 70s... I still have a shoe box full in the basement.

They were 25 cents per pack - 10 cards and a stick of gum that you didn't dare drop... it was so dry and brittle that it would shatter.

We typically kept duplicates to use in bicycle spokes. The only way to get a full set back then was if you knew someone who worked at the card factory... complete sets weren't sold to the public.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Another two great episodes! I love that Barry wanted to be on American Gladiators and just let Adam beat him up and film it to make an audition tape, and then it ended up on America's Funniest Home Videos  

Also made me laugh that the real Adam's home video was of him doing an anti-drug "Just say No!" video where he was using a tampon as the drugs.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I like how Barry threatened to earn his Dad's respect by getting a job, learning responsibility, moving out, etc. His dad says "Those are all just things I already want you to do!"


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

My daughter just texted me from health class where they are doing a section on mental health (that is, when they aren't watching live streaming video of college basketball or golf...is taught by a coach..very little actual class goes on...not sure why they bother).

One of the questions on the worksheet was "What is depression?" Her answer? "It's a constant numbness, yo."

Thanks Psycho Mikowitcz.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I was really hoping the 'real' video would be the American Gladiator story.


----------

